# Anyone have a day 5 5AB blastocyst transferred and got a bfp???



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi girls. .
I had a transfer of a day 5 5ab blastocyst transferred today and looking for some positive stories of ladies who have got a bfp with this grade? To keep me happy and positive in the two week wait xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my son was that grade! Either way its an excellent grading so you should feel positive. 
Good luck 
Livity


----------



## nicolala22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Munchable,
My OTD was today and it was a BFP and that was from a 5AB blast transferred on 02/12. I tested on 09/12 and got a BFN but that was definitely too early. Tested again on 12/12 and it was positive!
Good luck - hope it works for you!!


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine was a 5BB - 5AB is great! x


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi munchable, I had a BA 5day blastocyst transferred on 6th November....it was our first go at ICSI....and I'm now almost 8weeks pregnant  

Good luck x hope ur 2ww goes real quick xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks girls...can I ask what you did and/or didn't do during your 2ww? its only day two and im scared to do anything too much.  Cleaned a bit but im trying to rest all the time just want this to work so bad. Also worried about my pessories as I need a wee about 45mins after putting one in I hope they still work.  X


----------

